# Pacific Bow Butts



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Awhile back I started a thread about the Pacific Bow Butts on our field course. At the time we were having some problems with shoot throughs after a very short time. 

After some discussions with Mr. Plato at Pacific Bow Butts it was determined that our installation of the target butts was causing them to shoot out much faster then they should. 

Our original target stands did not have roofs on them, so over the winter we tarped the target butts thinking it would be goood for them. In doing so we caused more harm than good. What we succeeded in doing was trapping all the moisture inside the targets and caused rot to set in. 

We have since installed new target stands with roofs and a new set of Pacific Bow Butts. The new targets appear to be holding up quite well. 
Thank you Mr. Plato for helping us get to the bottom of this.


----------



## pacwest (Jan 6, 2010)

jre4192

You should of mentioned that we the manufacture replaced them at our cost even though the club installed them incorrectly. And the fact the we was contacted on the 30th of June and the targets arrived in time to install for the Ohio Archers Association State Field Championship on July 17/18.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

pacwest said:


> jre4192
> 
> You should of mentioned that we the manufacture replaced them at our cost even though the club installed them incorrectly. And the fact the we was contacted on the 30th of June and the targets arrived in time to install for the Ohio Archers Association State Field Championship on July 17/18.


P.M sent


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*butts*

we have been using these butts for four seasons now.our field butts have a roof on them.we are using them for indoors now with great success.very good value for your clubs dollar.


----------

